# Glass top table -- WIP



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Good day

I know that it's not the correct forum but, I decided to post it in the "Jigs" section because there are many jigs and working methods that belong here.

The title is glass table but, actually, I'm just changing the top according to the last order of SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed)...

I built the table some 10 years ago while living in Japan. 
It's was made of Lauan, 24" x 24" and stained 5 years later.
.
The top (frame) is Oak, 1¼" thick, 4" wide and 25" x 25", I'm using the same stain and hope that it will fit somehow to the stained Lauan.

The design is that a plywood will sit inside the frame, and on top of the plywood, 1/4" glass.
Between the glass and the plywood will come "something" that I cannot tell you (by order) and you shall have to wait and see the finished top that I'll post in the "Project Showcase" forum.

Regards
niki


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Good progress pictures. Is there a jig you *didn't* use? I see you used that cool "square checker". I like that tool.


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> Good progress pictures. Is there a jig you *didn't* use? I see you used that cool "square checker". I like that tool.


Thank you Cabinetman

Yes, there are a few more jigs that I did not use for this project but I'm using then on other projects.
When I make a jig, I make it with the thought to use it again and again in almost every project and not for "one time use".

I love this "Square checker", it's very precise because it doesn't touch the corners (that sometimes are with glue squeeze-out) but the two walls....

I'll check if I already posted it here, if not - I will

Regards
niki


----------

